# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  for those who were banned 72 hours

## dvicious

Theoretically, they can't perma ban us for not deleting the items we gained from exploit correct? They can't expect that all users saw their reddit(lol professional) post saying to delete. 

Thoughts?

----------


## montgola

You get an email from them and have to reply to be reinstated

----------


## Lichd2

Yes they can ban you, even more so now that you replied to them saying youd delete the items to get unbanned.

----------


## montgola

Hello, 

Please understand, intentionally exploiting the game is entirely unacceptable in any form. However, we do understand that mistakes happen and we're prepared to offer a one-time-only reinstatement of your account. Please respond in the body of this ticket that you promise that you will delete any items/currency that you gained from the exploit and then follow through on that commitment immediately upon reinstatement. Please be assured that we will check your account to make sure that you have honored your commitment. If that commitment is not acted upon, we will terminate your account and there will be no possibility of reinstatement now or in the future.

Best Regards,
GM Mourdyth
Guild Wars 2 Support Team

----------


## Epicluckbox

I say delete everything, really

----------


## dvicious

I wasn't ever perm-banned. I was initially only suspended and I become unsuspended in 1 hour. I've received no email from them at all. Not even mentioning my ban, let alone telling me to delete the items. Any opinions on this?

----------


## Nanda

I still have some t3 weapons from another karmavendorbug, bought them each for ~2k karma, I'm wondering if I can keep them, or should I delete them too?

----------


## Lichd2

> I wasn't ever perm-banned. I was initially only suspended and I become unsuspended in 1 hour. I've received no email from them at all. Not even mentioning my ban, let alone telling me to delete the items. Any opinions on this?


Delete the items, theyve posted multiple times that they have a log of everyone that bought items from the vendor and to delete any items bought/salvaged, banned/suspended/active doesnt matter.

----------


## archlord12345

Everything you sell, you mail, you write, the time you played is written in a log. By doing a simple research algorythm they can get a list of who has weapons or who exploited. I learned by my mistakes. They are well structured but REALLY STUPID

----------


## montgola

If you were not perma ban didnt get an email keep your shit you arent flagged never had to submit anything to get unban you are good to go

----------


## Lichd2

> If you were not perma ban didnt get an email keep your shit you arent flagged never had to submit anything to get unban you are good to go


Terrible advice.

"Everyone is expected to remove all exploit items."
ArenaNetSupportTeam

"If you gained items on a small scale and were not suspended, consider this episode a very firm warning. Delete the items and gold immediately no matter how many or how few."

Source:
ArenaNetSupportTeam comments on Karma Weapons Exploit
ArenaNetSupportTeam comments on Permanently Banned for buying a few 21 karma weapons last night.

----------


## dvicious

I see the posts. However, is "Reddit" considered a formal place of communication? It should be on their website if that is what they are indeed requesting, no?

----------


## montgola

Reddit is now the formal GW2 messaging system. 

THIS 
IS
RETARDED

----------


## archlord12345

[–]ArenaNetSupportTeam

IMPORTANT NOTE: You've probably already tonight's update: Karma Weapons Exploit : Guildwars2 Please note that anyone who used the exploit has been flagged. If you used it 1 time or 1,000 times, you have cheated items or wealth in your inventory.
You must delete all gold and items gained through the use of the exploit now, or immediately upon the expiration of your suspension, or immediately upon account reinstatement after you have filed a formal appeal and after your account has been reinstated.
If you gained items on a small scale and were not suspended, consider this episode a very firm warning. Delete the items and gold immediately no matter how many or how few.


does this make it clear??

----------


## dvicious

> [–]ArenaNetSupportTeam
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: You've probably already tonight's update: Karma Weapons Exploit : Guildwars2 Please note that anyone who used the exploit has been flagged. If you used it 1 time or 1,000 times, you have cheated items or wealth in your inventory.
> You must delete all gold and items gained through the use of the exploit now, or immediately upon the expiration of your suspension, or immediately upon account reinstatement after you have filed a formal appeal and after your account has been reinstated.
> If you gained items on a small scale and were not suspended, consider this episode a very firm warning. Delete the items and gold immediately no matter how many or how few.
> 
> 
> does this make it clear??


Where is that posted though?

----------


## Crsbearx

Why do you keep caring about if it's posted on Reddit.... If they said it, then it's fact... no matter if its posted on their website or ****ing 4chan. I would delete them now or enjoy having to buy the game again or quitting forever.

----------


## dvicious

> Why do you keep caring about if it's posted on Reddit.... If they said it, then it's fact... no matter if its posted on their website or ****ing 4chan. I would delete them now or enjoy having to buy the game again or quitting forever.


You're missing the point. Every member of this community doesn't read or check reddit. They can't ban off that, IMO.

----------


## grusin

yes they can. i think u missing the point. they didnt unban you UNLESS U SAW THE MSG ON FACEBOOK OR REDDIT or whatever. they unbanned only the ppl who submit ticket.

----------


## dvicious

> yes they can. i think u missing the point. they didnt unban you UNLESS U SAW THE MSG ON FACEBOOK OR REDDIT or whatever. they unbanned only the ppl who submit ticket.


Did you read my post? I WAS NEVER BANNED. I was only 72 hour suspended.

----------


## Syncness

> You get an email from them and have to reply to be reinstated


I got banned for 72 hours, didn't receive an e-mail or mail in game from them about this.



> Where is that posted though?


In some really obscure post on reddit, which makes it just that much stupid (the quote is legit though).

----------


## dvicious

> I got banned for 72 hours, didn't receive an e-mail or mail in game from them about this.
> 
> In some really obscure post on reddit, which makes it just that much stupid (the quote is legit though).


Thanks for the legit response. My main point here was can/will they enforce a post they made over an unofficial means. I'm sure they CAN, but would they. I guess we'll never know for sure.

----------


## InFlames

How "21 is clearly too cheap"? Logic deems that 21 is closer to what it should be than 31k. If I had to guess I'd say the right price would be like 3-4k for it. It'd be just as retarded if they started banning people for buying lvl60 (out of 80) items for the cost 40% of your Karma you get from 1-80 almost.
I refused to delete the item until they apologize for the way they reacted in this situation. I don't understand why there's so many tools bowing down to this bullshit, we really don't have to. I'm getting my money back no matter what it takes.
I refuse to be bullied by them, there's no justification for a permanent suspension of your access to the service without warning for minor exploitation. I feel like I have been mugged.
If some of you feel like you've been abused and would be interested in putting what's right before your own addiction and/or greed, and care about setting an example in the industry so shit like this doesn't happen again, maybe together we could organize and create a plan to fight back through legal action, getting both the apology we deserve and some compensation for all the downtime we had on the service.
And to be clear, I have been banned for a lot of shit in the past 15 years, but this is the first time I am even feeling bothered. While in no way do I feel like I am absent of guilt, it stops mattering the moment they bring a rocket launcher to a fist fight.
There's a ****ing reason why no other companies do what these guys did, you may sign to terms of service but considering how they are unforced upon you and try to take away your rights, it's really not worth much.
They backed down from permanently banning already because of the whine over how bs it was. They're not stupid enough to think that if hundreds of people would be willing to sue them over this and knew their own rights as a consumer, they could get away with it. So please, don't be stupid either.

P.S.: Just how exactly did the numbers end up being 21 on every single item on that vendor. Why not a default number like 0 or 1? Or 31 since it seems to be 31k, but then again the 2h weapons should be more expensive and all of them had the exact same cost... Can't make sense of that.

----------

